# Where did everyone go?



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

haha, compared to the forum i usually frequent, this one has always seemed hella slow.

That, and teh fact that last sunday I had a SWEET face-plant that landed me a concussion and a black eye (w000t) which will put an end to the season for me, since there'll be no snow in a few weeks


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Hah. I've been posting...somewhat. Where about to get 13 inches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

sedition said:


> Hah. I've been posting...somewhat. Where about to get 13 inches.


:thumbsup: im hopin to get out there early tomorrow mornin myself


----------

